# Bowtech acquires Catawba Archery



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I was searching the web tonight and noticed on Bowtech's website that they had announced the purchase of the catawba archery company. The catawba is another "whisker Bisquit" type of rest, that according to independent testing was going to give Carolina archery a "run for it's money". I don't use this type of rest, but it definately looks like it would be better. Bowtech is going to be calling it the "Hostage" rest. i just thought I would pass it along.


----------



## Rig Magician (Apr 23, 2007)

I was going to put this rest on my bow, but didn't want to wait for it. According to huntersfriend.com tests it is suppose to get about 4fps more than the wisker biscut. Anyone tried one of these yet?


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

That's cool. I love my biscuit but I might have to try one

rick


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Rig Magician said:


> I was going to put this rest on my bow, but didn't want to wait for it. According to huntersfriend.com tests it is suppose to get about 4fps more than the wisker biscut.


*without *any fletching contact...


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

I actually first read about it on www.huntersfriend.com myself. I was amazed that it hasn't been more popular or advertised. Leave it to Bowtech to get it off and running though. I think of it more as a WB with an edge!


----------



## ky3dshooter (Feb 10, 2006)

looks like an infringement on Bodoodle to me!


----------



## cgbowhunter (Dec 2, 2004)

I have been shooting the biscuit for quite a while and love the rest, but I would welcome some fletching relief. As far as infringements it is building on the bodoodle design while borrowing the bristle concept, hopefully there will be a peaceful resolution.


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I think it looks awesome.


----------



## Gates (Feb 24, 2007)

What I did not like is if you hit your arrow on something, it falls between the bristles and does not reset itself. But with the other advantages I would still use it over I WB. Personally I still like drop-aways better.


----------



## Rig Magician (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone one have any info yet? Anyone tried this rest. I may have to try it out.


----------



## Kelsnore (Feb 7, 2005)

ky3dshooter said:


> looks like an infringement on Bodoodle to me!


Uh! Really?


----------



## DOER (Dec 19, 2005)

*Bodoodle*

I think Bow Doodle has closed shop.This rest will be a good addition to the Chinees Risers.


----------



## outdoorattic (Feb 25, 2006)

Looks nice, but doesn't look like anything new.


----------



## Nini618 (Dec 20, 2006)

Bodoodle is back up and running in Carlisle KY. They have been going for a few months now. Contact information: 2471 Concrete Road, Carlisle, KY 40311, 859-289-2431. The new owner is Blaine Earlywine. 

I don't think Bodoodle has anything to worry about with this new acquirement. Their rests are not made out of plastic and bristles so they don't freeze up when they get wet and tear up your fletchings.


----------



## Prizz23 (Mar 20, 2007)

I have one my guardian that i recieved while i was up at Bowtech dealer school, and it tunes like a dream and its nice not losing 6-8 fps from fletching contact. its a very nice rest and i cant wait until they put it on their packages such as the tomcat, justice, and especially the EDGE. i think its a great alternative to the WB and i think they are going to sell quite alot of them. i know sportsmans warehouse will be carrying them as soon as bowtech can make up packaging for them. and i think they are going to be cheaper than the WB.


----------



## Corona (Mar 29, 2007)

I just bought one from Bowcheif, when I get it on I'll post a mini-review.


----------



## Rig Magician (Apr 23, 2007)

Now we talkin, thanks guys. Do you know if they will work with the Easton Axis arrows or not?


----------



## Khunter (Feb 25, 2004)

Rig Magician said:


> Now we talkin, thanks guys. Do you know if they will work with the Easton Axis arrows or not?


Not yet, they are in the process of making some shims for the for the bristles to make it tighter so it will fit the Axis shafts.


----------



## Cougar Mag (Jun 17, 2003)

Interesting. I am not a WB fan and if had the choice would choose the Catawba rest. I'll be sticking with my Muzzy rest. Besides the comparison chart rated both rests as "good" in the accuracy dept. An excellent rating would have made me more interested.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

nebling said:


> I was searching the web tonight and noticed on Bowtech's website that they had announced the purchase of the catawba archery company.


Wow!  This is earth shattering news! Thanks!


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have two of them, seem to be nice rests. 
I was very interested in them since I am an avid WB rest user and contacted the original owner who told me he just sold the rights to Bowtech. 

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=488269&highlight=Hostage+rest


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

Slippy Field said:


> Wow!  This is earth shattering news! Thanks!


I never said it was earth shattering. It just hadn't been posted in this section, so I thought I would do the honors. I think it's a nice competitive model to the WB.


----------

